# el / la BlackBerry



## jolurono

Para palabras castellanizadas como "blackberry" que articulo se usaria? EL blackberry o LA blackberry? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## ManPaisa

jolurono said:


> Para palabras castellanizadas como "blackberry" que articulo se usaria? EL blackberry o LA blackberry? Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
Ninguno de los dos. *Blackberry* no es una palabra castellanizada, que yo sepa. En español se dice *mora* o *zarzamora*.


----------



## xqby

No sé que haya una regla exacta. Leí la página DPD sobre el tema y capté que es una pregunta de preferencia. A ver si alguien puede encontrar algo mejor.

Según Wikipedia se usa "la" con BlackBerry.



ManPaisa said:


> Ninguno de los dos. *Blackberry* no es una palabra castellanizada, que yo sepa. En español se dice *mora* o *zarzamora*.


 
Asumo que hablamos del dispositivo, no la comida.


----------



## Pinairun

¿No es *un* teléfono inteligente, un "smartphone"?


----------



## xnavar

En España decimos* la* Blackberry.
Saludos


----------



## ILT

Aquí en México es *el* BlackBerry.


----------



## chamyto

ManPaisa said:


> Ninguno de los dos. *Blackberry* no es una palabra castellanizada, que yo sepa. En español se dice *mora* o *zarzamora*.


 

Lo ha traducido de forma literal.

Yo diría la blackberry.....


----------



## jolurono

ManPaisa said:


> Ninguno de los dos. *Blackberry* no es una palabra castellanizada, que yo sepa. En español se dice *mora* o *zarzamora*.


 
Perdonenme por no ser claro, me referia al aparato celular "blackberry". He escuchado a algunas personas decir "en LA blackberry puedes tener acceso a mapas, internet, correo electronico, etc". Yo uso "EL blackberry", entonces quisiera saber cual es la forma correcta de decirlo EL o LA o en todo caso no tiene genero y se puede usar ambos? yo asumo que debe de haber una regla que trate estos casos. Les agradeceria mucho sus comentarios e ideas.


----------



## toc

xnavar said:


> En España decimos* la* Blackberry.
> Saludos


¿Sabes por qué?


----------



## roxcyn

Según las publicidades con Verizon Wireless en español siempre dice "el blackberry".  No sé por qué sería "la" blackberry.  Fíjense: *el* teléfono móvil, *el* teléfono celular, *el* aparato.  Para mí debería ser masculino el término, ¿no?  Escribiré la publicidad:



> ¿Estás diciendo que *el* BlackBerry Storm puede hacer llamadas en Uruguay, mandar emails cuando visitas a tus suegros en Costa Rica y enviar fotos a tus amigos desde Perú?  Wow, éste no es un BlackBerry cualquiera.  Es la estrella internacional de los viajeros y de lo último en BlackBerry.  Presentando BlackBerry Storm: El primer BlackBerry del mundo con pantallar sensible al tacto.  Sólo de la red 3G más grande del país.



¡Saludos!


----------



## toc

roxcyn said:


> Según las publicidades con Verizon Wireless en español siempre dice "el blackberry".  No sé por qué sería "la" blackberry.  Fíjense: *el* teléfono móvil, *el* teléfono celular, *el* aparato.  Para mí debería ser masculino el término, ¿no?  Escribiré la publicidad:


Lo único que se me ocurre es que quizás porque la traducción literal de "Blackberry" es, según se ha dicho arriba, mor*a* o zarzamor*a*, tal vez por eso se dice "la Blackberry" en España. Pero no sé si eso tiene que ver. He notado que los españoles también dicen "la Playstation" (o "la Play") y creo (aunque no estoy seguro) que en otros países hispanohablantes dicen "el Playstation".


----------



## jolurono

Por lo que veo de pais en pais, ademas parece que depende de la palabra que antepones, por ejemplo: EL telefono Blackberry (masculino), LA consola playstation (femenino) o como dicen en mi pais "EL playstation" vendra del masculino "el juego playstation". Entonces no es que este bien o mal, cada uno tiene su razon de poner el articulo o es que hay una regla especifica para estos casos?


----------



## xnavar

toc said:


> ¿Sabes por qué?


 
Quizá sea como dice Toc, o quizá sea porque el primero que le pone el artículo ahí queda.
Hace unos días había un foro en el que se hablaba de algo parecido con la palabra "mousse" y, aunque parece claro que en francés es femenino, en muchos países se dice el mousse y no la mousse. Incluso dentro de un país hay quien lo dice de una manera y quien lo dice de otra.

Me inclino, pues, por la intuición del primero que lo dice.
Saludos


----------



## autodidaktos

Ya es viejo el post, y a pesar de que he visitado el foro muchas veces; ahorita me dieron ganas de registrarme para comentar en lo "del Blackberry", por que me da tirria que le llamen "la". Como dijo Pinairun: es "un telefono" inteligente, no "una telefono", no importa (para mi) si el modelo se llama manzana, pera, o guanabana. Es un te-le-fo-no, no "telefona".

Es como en EU, la mayoría de gente hispano parlante dice: "la mall" a "los centros comerciales" en vez de "el", pero eso es otra historia al igual que lo que comenta Jolurono acerca "del" Playstation. tal vez (para nosotros) no se oiga mal "la consola", pero decir la playstation, la wii, etc; como que no suena bien. Mas sin embargo, "el wii", el 360, etc es mas usado, por que es "un" sistema de juegos de video, mas no "una" sistema.

Espero las pedradas con gusto


----------



## Notorium

si alguien hablara de la Blackberry posiblemente se estaría refiriendo a la linea de teléfonos y no a un aparato. por esto, creo que la expresión correcta es el Blackberry, independientemente de su significado en inglés, porque nos estamos refiriendo al celular, el objeto y no a otra cosa; como puede suceder con las marcas o compañías ej: la toyota, la nike, la hp, entre otras.
Porque hasta ahora no he escuchado a la primera persona diciendo: "me compré una LG" refiriendose a un horno de microondas. Entonces, sostengo que es El Blackberry.


----------



## Ushuaia

Notorium y autodidaktos, muchas veces "lo correcto" varía según el lugar y la ocasión. 

En Argentina hablamos de "la Play", "la wii" (ambas, *consolas* de juego) y "la Blackberry" (que no es solamente un celular, ¡vamos! también es un*a* agend*a* electrónic*a*, un*a* mini computador*a* portátil...). 

Sin pedradas, muchachos: con diferencias, nomás.


----------



## koller

En España se dice "la blackberry" porque antes de ser un smartphone, era una PDA, así que creo que es por herencia; cuando te referías a la PDA Blackberry decías la Blackberry/una Blackberry, así que ahora el smartphone se ha quedado igual...  pero vamos, no tiene nada que ver con la traducción al castellano.

Por contra, el iphone ya nació siendo un smartphone así que ahí utilizamos el masculino.


----------



## almagr0x

Ushuaia said:


> Notorium y autodidaktos, muchas veces "lo correcto" varía según el lugar y la ocasión.
> 
> En Argentina hablamos de "la Play", "la wii" (ambas, *consolas* de juego) y "la Blackberry" (que no es solamente un celular, ¡vamos! también es un*a* agend*a* electrónic*a*, un*a* mini computador*a* portátil...).
> 
> Sin pedradas, muchachos: con diferencias, nomás.


Disculpame, soy argentino y en mi vida escuché LA Blackberry. El/Un Blackberry.

Creo que de sólo pensar en una conversación del tipo...

A: "¿Tenés celular? ¿Cual tenés?"
B: "Una Blackberry"

...me estallan los oídos.


----------



## dexterciyo

En unos lugares se dice «el Blackberry», en otros, «la Blackberry»: variedades diatópicas. Seguir discutiendo o mencionando que a unos les estallan los oídos, y a otros no, es pura obstinación.


----------



## e.ma

Aparte de las variedades diatópicas que menciona Dexterciyo están las variaciones de tipo social: a mí "la Blackberry" (o "la PDA"; ¿quién dice que_ assistant_ es femenino?) me suena mucho más pijo que "el Blackberry" (o "el PDA").


----------



## elprofe

A ver, da igual que sea UN teléfono... Siguiendo vuestra regla, no podríamos decir "UN clavel" ni "UN geranio", ni "UN narciso" porque flores es femenino...
Aquí en España se usa el artículo femenino para hablar de la Blackberry...


----------



## macame

e.ma said:


> ¿quién dice que_ assistant_ es femenino?



¿Y quién dice que no? Que yo sepa puede ser masculino o femenino.

Por otro lado:


> Collins English-Spanish Dictionary: Translation of
> PDA n abbr (ABBR = *personal digital assistant*) agenda electrónica


----------



## autremoi

Según San Google:

 - "el blackberry": 3,900,000
 - "la blackberry":1,640,000


----------



## Istriano

If we search only Spanish sites (site:es)

''la blackberry'' 56%
''el blackberry'' 44%

The relatively high frequency of ''el blackberry'' is due to many expressions like
''el blackberry service'', ''el blackberry playbook'',  ''el blackberry 7 OS''...

El nombre ''oficial'' en España es femenino: http://tienda.vodafone.es/puntos/movil/blackberry/8520_blanca?tipo=contrato


----------



## autremoi

I'm not sure but I think Spanish is not only spoken in Spain. Try ar, cl, co, mx, pe, ve (just to name a few).


----------



## Istriano

I didn't find Vodafone Mexico.


----------



## gringuitoloco

Cuando estaba aprendiendo Español, me enseñaron que "las palabras prestadas siempre tienen artículos masculinos."

El Blackberry.
El (Cualquier palabra prestada).


----------



## autremoi

gringuitoloco said:


> Cuando estaba aprendiendo Español, me enseñaron que "las palabras prestadas siempre tienen artículos masculinos."
> 
> El Blackberry.
> El (Cualquier palabra prestada).



De pronto esto puede ser cierto en alguna variante del español, pero no es el caso de la que yo hablo:

la PDA
la playStation
la notebook
una mac
una rave
la WWW
Internet (femenino pero se usa sin artículo)
...entre otras.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

gringuitoloco said:


> Cuando estaba aprendiendo Español, me enseñaron que "las palabras prestadas siempre tienen artículos masculinos."
> 
> El Blackberry.
> El (Cualquier palabra prestada).


Pues no sé, pero al menos en España palabras como _saudade_, _Thermomix _o _delicatessen _son todas femeninas (por no decir las ya mencionadas _blackberry,_ _playstation _y_ wii_).


----------



## autremoi

De paso, a UlricoUrsini le ruego baje el tono y comprenda que no se puede hablar de "destrozar el castellano" ni de "español más estándar y correcto". Una de las maravillas de nuestra lengua es que a pesar de las grandes diferencias regionales todos seguimos siendo capaces de entendernos perfectamente. La variedad enriquece.


----------



## カゼキ

Lo correcto es decir "EL BlackBerry".

Este texto esta en la página española oficial del blackberry (La web no me permite poner el link porque soy miembro nuevo):

_"El emblemático diseño* del* BlackBerry Bold 9900, elegante y  delgado, en combinación con una carcasa de acero inoxidable y  superficies talladas, lo convierten en el BlackBerry más ligero hasta el  momento.       "_



Como sabemos, "del" es una contracción de las palabras "de" y "el".


----------



## tubowski

Pues estaría bien que dijeras dónde has visto ese texto, porque acabo de entrar en blackberry.es y he visto:
_"Al comprar *una* BlackBerry PlayBook disfrutarás de..."_
hxxp://es.blackberry.com/playbook-tablet/ (Debajo de "¿Necesitas ayuda?" (Cambiar hxxp por http.))
Como han dicho ya varias personas, en España jamás se dice "el Blackberry", ni en los anuncios de la tele, ni en ningún catálogo de ninguna tienda. Siempre decimos "la Blackberry".


----------



## gringuitoloco

Un blackberry.
Una blackberry playbook.
=)


----------



## カゼキ

hxxp://es.blackberry.com/devices/blackberrybold9900/features.jsp
A la izquierda del euro.

hxxp://es.blackberry.com/devices/touchtorch.jsp
Aquí otro modelo es mencionado como "el" 
_"*El* BlackBerry Torch 9810 le ofrece la potente combinación de una             pantalla táctil y un teclado QWERTY. Así podrá hacer             más cosas y trabajar más rápido y a su manera."


_Y en donde dice la velocidad importa viene lo siguiente:
_"Disfrute de la experiencia de navegación web más rápida             en *un *BlackBerry gracias a un procesador a 1,2 GHz y BlackBerry® 7 OS. Además,             los gestos de deslizar, pellizcar y ampliar en la pantalla táctil             con Liquid Graphics le permiten hacer más cosas en menos tiempo."_

Cabe mencionar que en la misma página que has mandado dice al inicio, al lado de la imagen, "conoce el BlackBerry PlayBook".
Pienso que la parte que dice "ayuda" fue un pequeño error que no han corregido porque está muy dificil de encontrar a simple vista. Pero creo que si se encuntra otra parte donde diga "una" o "la" se confirmará que ambas formas son correctas.


----------



## Istriano

La Vanguardia en su edición de ayer usó solamente la forma femenina: la Blackberry.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Es interesante que para referirse a teléfonos móviles solo sea esa marca la que se da en femenino en España, y no ocurra lo mismo con otras tan o más famosas.


----------



## Istriano

> RIM ante la 'crisis de las BlackBerry': una respuesta lenta y decepcionante



http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20111013/crisis-blackberry-respuesta-lenta-decepcionante/468066.shtml


----------



## Vosky

En efecto, según entiendo no es una palabra castellanizada como dicen. La traducción literal sería 'mora' como alguien dijo más arriba.

Pero como se entiende que es un celular y este es de género masculino, vendría a ser: *El *Blackberry.

Se sobreentiende que es un celular...

Ejemplo: 

*El *(_celular)_ Blackberry que me compré la semana pasada...

Eso de que en España le dicen "la"...está bien...el idioma varía de un país a otro, así como las expresiones.

Saludos


----------



## Andresskt

Es un extranjerismo, por lo cual puedes usar cualquiera de los dos artículos: el/la blackberry, cualquiera de los dos está bien


----------



## AMY54

*BlackBerry es una línea de teléfonos inteligentes (mejor conocidos como smarphones)  desarrollada por la compañía canadiense Research in Motion que integra otros servicios como el  de correo electrónico móvil;  El término "blackberry" también es de uso común para hacer referencia a cualquier teléfono celular que incorpore un teclado completo.
*
Por lo anterior, cuando hablamos de un Blackberry, nos referimos a un aparato, en este caso el teléfono inteligente, por eso podemos decir: el (celular o teléfono inteligente) blackberry o simplemente, nombramos la parte por su marca "El blackberry".  Es igual como cuando vamos a una Galería de pinturas famosas y preguntamos por "un Botero", o "un Vangoh", refiriéndonos a un cuadro de...


----------



## k-in-sc

My idea also was that it's feminine in Spain because Blackberry = (zarza)mora.
At any rate, if RIMM doesn't get it together, it will go out of business and then we won't have this problem ...


----------



## AMY54

*BlackBerry es una línea de teléfonos inteligentes (mejor conocidos como smarphones)  desarrollada por la compañía canadiense Research in Motion que integra otros servicios como el  de correo electrónico móvil;  El término "blackberry" también es de uso común para hacer referencia a cualquier teléfono celular que incorpore un teclado completo.
*
Por lo anterior, cuando hablamos de un Blackberry, nos referimos a un aparato, en este caso el teléfono inteligente, por eso podemos decir: el (celular o teléfono inteligente) blackberry o simplemente, nombramos la parte por su marca "El blackberry".  Es igual como cuando vamos a una Galería de pinturas famosas y preguntamos por "un Botero", o "un Vangoh", refiriéndonos a un cuadro de...


----------



## Moritzchen

Al mío le digo el Blackberry, es más le digo este Blackberry de mierda que se vive colgando.


----------

